# The person below me....



## Sarah1508

Seen this on one of the other forums and looked like fun so thought us young Mummies could play it here :flower:

Pretty self explanatory but you just basically make a statement and the next person to post says if its true or false then make one for the next person  I'll start,

The person below me has a son? Like me :haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

True!

The person below me has a pet?


----------



## ClairAye

False!

The person below me has more than one child?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False! 

The person below me is WTT?


----------



## Sarah1508

False we are TTC :happydance:

TPBM is getting their wisdom teeth through , like me :( kills like a b*tch! Think it might be in sympathy for Kian because he is teething again atm :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

False. I only have two tho, and they aren't fully formed so I don't think that'll ever happen lol 

The person below me has a car?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False! I can't even drive, luckily OH does. 


The person below me is engaged?


----------



## Sarah1508

True &#9786; 
The person below me believes in aliens :S &#55357;&#56445;


----------



## ClairAye

True but in the way that I believe there is another planet with life, not green guys in UFOs haha.

The person below me has a tattoo?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False, it's never really been something I want to get 

The person below me is going on holiday soon?


----------



## kaylamariee

False!
I wish.. :( lol

The person below me is formula feeding/fed their baby?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True my son was formula fed completely from two months old 

The person below me is in education?


----------



## Charlottec

False, I'm starting again in September hopefully though!

The person below me planned their child/children?


----------



## kaylamariee

True, both of them (plus my miscarriage) were planned! :)

The person below me has more than one child?


----------



## ClairAye

True :)

The person below me uses cloth nappies?


----------



## bridgetboo62

we are thinking about it!

the person below me is pregnant


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False :( would love to be, probably won't be for at least a year! 

The person below me is married?


----------



## ClairAye

False!

The person below me babywears? :)


----------



## Sarah1508

False , but engaged for almost a year :flower:

The person below me is feeling impatient like me :dohh:


----------



## bridgetboo62

100% true

so impatient
want my first appointment already
want to see heartbeat
want to get out of first trimester so i dont have to constantly worry about miscarriage
want to find out the gender
want to get into our place and buy things for baby
want to tell everyone
want to have a bump
want to tell him/her move in me
want OH to feel him or her move
want him/her to be here already

^sooooo impatient for everything to happen

the person below me wants a baby (or another baby)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aw I remember feeling like that, seems to go so slowly at first and you just want to get on with all the exciting things! 

And true I would quite like a baby now, we were going to be ttc now but decided we don't want to stay in our area so we're currently in the process of moving to my parents again to save up for a bit so obviously that's going to delay it again! 

The person below me wants 4+ children?


----------



## ClairAye

False! I would love three, a third in a few years time but I think we may just have our two which is perfect for me, but I would love to do it all again just one more time!

The person below me lives in the UK? (it is almost 1am so I can't think of a good question :haha: )


----------



## bridgetboo62

nope
-pokes location under profile pic-

we live with my mom right now but we wanted a baby so bad we were still TTC 
working on paying off debt to build credit and getting into our place
im going to look for a part time job to help

the person below me enjoys being pregnant


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True I had a nice straightforward pregnancy with DS and can't wait to do it again 

The person below me is planning to go to university?


----------



## bridgetboo62

true!
she is about two and a little seal point siamese her name is lamai (la-my)
its thai for soft because thailand use to be siam and she is siamese
she got out about a month ago when she was in heat so we think she may be pregnant too! 

the person below me loves horses


----------



## ClairAye

Biggest false ever, I can't express how much I detest them :dohh:

The person below me is under the age of 20?


----------



## Sarah1508

False I am 20! Haha 21 soon though strange to say but I feel so old!! :haha:

The person below me is making oh a father's day card? Got some ideas but need more!!? Haha


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False I just realised how near it is I will probably make a moonpig one with the photos for DH, can't wait until DS understands then I will get him to do homemade ones! 

The person below me does/did baby led weaning?


----------



## bridgetboo62

false i have never had a child and i actually have no idea what that is

the person below me starting showing early


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm liking this thread being on this section :) 

And false (for when I was pregnant) I didn't get a little bump until 20 weeks and remained quite small compared to some people 

The person below me has a toddler? Like me :) x


----------



## ClairAye

True :) My little boy just turned two last week!

The person below me misses being pregnant? (has that already been asked?)


----------



## kaylamariee

False, I am pregnant! But before I was I missed it a lot.. Lol 

The person below me had bad morning sickness?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False, I was never physically sick, just felt it! 

The person below me found out/is going to find out the sex of their baby?


----------



## Sarah1508

Yes yes yes! I'm way to nosey not to know! :haha:

Tpbm co bathes with their wee one? I love getting in the bath with Kian and he loves it too! Wish I had done it when he was newborn but I was too scared :S will be deffo doing it at the newborn stage with our next one! At least then he/she can't laugh their wee head off at mummy's naked body like Kian did the first time I jumped in the bath with him :dohh: haha I was like "how dare you laugh! It was you that did this to my body!! " :haha:


----------



## bridgetboo62

yes i will be co-bathing/showering with my little one
i think its naturally and if they are scared (in the early stages)
provides them a natural sense of comfort and shows them its okay cause mommy and daddy do it too

the person below me thought they were going to have a boy/girl and were right
(just the first instinct not according to old wives tales or the nub theory ect)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yes i drive a 1997 jeep wrangler with a four inch lift
but should be selling it once its paid off to get more of a family car

the old wives tales worked for the person below me


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I can't really remember, I think some were right and others not. I just sort of 'knew' he was a boy though, from the minute I tested :) 

The person below me is still learning to drive? Like me x


----------



## ClairAye

False, I haven't started but hope to soon!

Similar to above but the person above me was Team :yellow: ?


----------



## bridgetboo62

idk what team yellow means
but right now i suppose that is truth because i have no idea of the sex
but i plan on finding out via ultrasound

the person below me had their first child under the age of 20


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True, I was pregnant and gave birth at 18 (few weeks shy of turning 19) 

The person below me also has nieces or nephews?


----------



## Charlottec

True, I have one step-niece if that counts? It's OH's step-sisters daughter.

The person below me has a house that is more like a toy shop than a house? I'm looking at my living room now and i swear i have more toys in here than toys 'r' us haha!


----------



## ClairAye

True :dohh: I hate cleaning once they are in bed!!

The person below me has siblings?

P.S. Team :yellow: is not finding out the sex until birth :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

true 
i have two half sisters (fratneral twins) from my dads first marriage and they are 43
one sister who is 29
one sister who is 27
and a brother who is 24

the person below has pets


----------



## ClairAye

Sort of lol. I have an almost 12 year old fish still at my mum and dad's and they have the rabbit now me and my sister have moved out but I have none in my own house.

The person below me watches Breaking Bad? :haha: (shhh I am only starting season 5!)


----------



## Sarah1508

False me and oh watched the first few episodes and couldn't get into it, but might be soon oh has been talking about wanting to give it a second chance :haha: 

The person below me is very emotional atm? I don't know what's wrong with me atm I even cried at katy Perry'snew video yesterday and burst out crying at the part where she surprises them wee girls at the birthday party... My oh obviously asked me what's wrong and all I could say through my sobbing was "its just such a nice surprise for them wee girls!! " :dohh: :haha:


----------



## bridgetboo62

yes true i cried all night long the night after last freaking out about money and what ifs ect

but that could be cause im preggers 

the person below me is a disney fan


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True! Haha at 21 i still love all things Disney princess :blush:

TPBM has a hobby outside of parenting?


----------



## Sarah1508

Does doodling and painting my nails count? Haha if so true if not false.... I'm pretty damn boring tbh :dohh: 

TPBM needs new clothes? I'm on desperate need of a new wardrobe since becoming a fatty.. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## bridgetboo62

false!

i will soon though hehe

the person below me had maternity photos taken


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False I sort of wish I did though, or at least taken more pics I have like 3 phone taken pictures of my baby bump and that's it. 

TPBM is a working mum?


----------



## bridgetboo62

false im not technically not a mom yet but will be in about 8 and a half months
and im not working now nor will i be working after baby comes
we dont believe in nannys or daycare because we dont want someone to be such an important part of our childs life during the very important years of development and then just disappear the child will never see them again after a a certain point. we dont believe that is healthy for the child

the person below me breast feeds or breast fed their child


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True I breastfed for a month 

TPBM is planning a big age gap between children?


----------



## bridgetboo62

no i want about a two year age gap between my first and my second
and either a two or three year age gap between my second and my third


the person below me loves being a parent


----------



## Sarah1508

So true! Its the best thing to ever happen to me &#10084;

The person below me needs a holiday? I know I do! Haha hopefully we will get away in august form mine and Khan's birthday, would love to take him to a petting zoo or something!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True we're going to Cornwall in two weeks with my parents but I don't think it's going to be too relaxing since Oliver is so hyper at the minute! I'd love a little weekend away with just DH but can't afford to just now :( 

TPBM still enjoys a night out sometimes?


----------



## Sarah1508

False , I'm way too self conscious about the weight I gained during pregnancy and never lost :dohh: to enjoy a night out so I never go out really.... I know I'm sad :haha: 

TPBM gets so bored when lo is at nursery? After house work is done I don't know what to do with myself the days he's at nursery! :dohh: :haha: good thing he only does two half days a week! &#9786;


----------



## ClairAye

False because Jason doesn't go :haha:

The person below me is trying to be more healthy?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True sort of I'm trying to cut out caffeine if that counts? 

TPBM also consumes a lot of tea and coffee?


----------



## xforuiholdonx

False! I have one cup of coffee a day!

TPBM is a fitness nut


----------



## ClairAye

False, far from it :dohh:

The person below me can crochet? :) I am a bit obsessed :haha:


----------



## katrkels11

True! The person below me has more than one baby?


----------



## Sarah1508

False but hopefully I will have a baby bun in the oven soon :dust: 

The person below me has a tattoo? Im desperate to get mine done! Got two in mind but cant afford it atm :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False! I'm too indecisive and probably would be too scared anyway! 

TPBM loves where they live?


----------



## ClairAye

False, I probably would love them but I hate reading!

The person below me has been abroad?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True, I have never been outside Europe though, and I have never been to another UK country!

TPBM has been to another continent?


----------



## bridgetboo62

false
never traveled outside the US

the person below me announced their pregnancy early


----------



## Sarah1508

False I didn't find out until I was over two months gone :dohh: but even then we waited till the first scan before telling people other then close family

TPBM is broody? I am so so sooooo broody!! Havent even been trying that long and I'm already driving myself crazy :(


----------



## ClairAye

False, I was after Lily was born but that soon changed :haha:

The person below me has a hobby?


----------



## xforuiholdonx

True! I garden :D

The person below me is doing a job they love


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True if you count being a mum as a job, not currently doing paid work at the moment though 

The person below me gets up before 7am?


----------



## ClairAye

False, I get up when the kids do :haha: So between 7.30am-8.30am, I will be getting up earlier when Lily goes in her own room and I can set an alarm without waking her though!

The person below me is a good cook?


----------



## Sarah1508

Nooo! :haha: I'm good at baking but cooking just no haha I do need to try harder tho tbh haha

TPBM now really wants to make a cake :dohh: #fattyforlife :haha: 

PS thanks for that Clair!! Hahaha


----------



## bridgetboo62

yes! I love making funfetti cakes and that actually reminds me that I have sugar cookie mix in the cupboard that I want to take over to my dads today along with some eggs and bake (he doesn't have eggs at his house cause he is allergic to them)

the person below me had linea niagra when they were pregnant
if so when did it appear? does it last after birth? if so how long?
I actually think they are pretty and im hoping to get one


----------



## babyjan

True! I got it I think beginning of 2nd tri, I still have it now but it's faded a lot!

TPBM is hoping to be pregnant soon


----------



## babyjan

Of spiders YES!! 

TPBM is or has been watching the World Cup like me lol


----------



## bridgetboo62

false! nope not watching the world cup

the person below me got the gender they were hoping for with their first child


----------



## babyjan

Soooooo true!! Always dreamt of having a lil boy!! 

TPBM spends a lot of time on b&b lol


----------



## ClairAye

False! I'm a bit too busy nowadays!

The person below me hates cleaning?


----------



## bridgetboo62

true for the most part 99% of the time i hate it and will put it off or only kind of do it
but sometimes i get super motivated and go all out and everything is sparkling 

the person below me co sleeps with their child(ren)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True, we've always done such a mix of him sleeping in his own bed or sleeping with us in our one, he's starting to spend most nights in his own room now though. 

TPBM wants to move house?


----------



## babyjan

Very true! Desperate to get a bigger place but waiting on the council to rehouse me :| 

TBPM is feeling hungry at the moment


----------



## kaylamariee

Starviiiing! And it's 8:40 a.m

TPBM enjoys cooking and/or baking?


----------



## Sarah1508

True! I love baking! Might actually get some stuff in the shop today to do just that #fattyforlife :haha:

The person below me has a hobby? If so what? I need more hobby's! Haha


----------



## ClairAye

Yes, I crochet as you probably know! :)

The person below me has a baby addiction? Mine is nappies, I need to put myself on a spending ban! :(


----------



## bridgetboo62

well i dont know yet as i wont officially be a mommy until february
but i already want to buy all sorts of things for baby
i know i will definitely be addicted to buying him/her things

the person below me had an easy birth


----------



## babyjan

False!! Had a horrible induced 16 hour labour :( 

TPBM is feeling really tired at the moment (just as I am, off to bed I go)


----------



## Mintastic

Physically, yes. Had a long day out in the hot sun. My mind is racing though.

The person below me isn't much of a drinker (even when not TTC/bf/preg)?


----------



## bridgetboo62

true i will probably have a few drinks about one night a month

the person below me adheres to gender stereotypes (only girly colors and girly clothes/toys for girls ect)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False I think, Oliver likes boy-ish things and has a blue bedroom but also likes his little pushchair and dolls etc. If I have a girl next then it's fine for her to likes cars and 'boy' things too, and I much prefer bright unisex colours to pinkness. 

TPBM was team yellow?


----------



## babyjan

True! But not by choice though, the sonographer couldn't tell but it was a lovely surprise :) 

TPBM wants a lot of children? (Sorry if thats been said, I've ran out of things to say atm)


----------



## bridgetboo62

tinkerbelle93 said:


> False I think, Oliver likes boy-ish things and has a blue bedroom but also likes his little pushchair and dolls etc. If I have a girl next then it's fine for her to likes cars and 'boy' things too, and I much prefer bright unisex colours to pinkness.
> 
> TPBM was team yellow?

i completely agree with this

and it alot is pretty relative. it depends on what you consider to be a lot
but i suppose false because i only want two or three

the person below me has apple products (iphone, ipad, imac, macbook, ipod, ect)


----------



## ClairAye

False, I hate Apple!

The person below me is trying to lose weight? I am, trying to do 10 miles on my exercise bike 5 days a week!


----------



## bridgetboo62

True!!! i love my dad and my eldest sister ashley they are like my best friends!

the person below me used an at home fetal doppler while pregnant
(i just got mine in the mail today and found baby's heartbeat a couple of times!)


----------



## Sarah1508

False I only found out about them after I gave birth, think I would have been obsessed if I had one! :haha: 

The person below me loves shitty TV? I LOVE nothing more then a good rubbish TVprogramme haha atm its "i wanna marry harry" its a programs where a bunch of girls think they are on a dating show with prince harry ... Ikr haha and they are all completely convinced :dohh: :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True, I love all sorts of crap makes my OH despair haha. And also hooked on I wanna marry Harry, cannot wait until it's revealed lol! 

TPBM is already preparing for Christmas? :)


----------



## Sarah1508

False I will be after Kians birthday next month though! 

The person below me has twins in their family? Always fascinated me for some reason! Dunno why! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## bridgetboo62

true!
i have two fraternal twin half sisters from my dads first marriage
but no other twins in the family ever that i know of

the person below me has a BIG sweet tooth like me


----------



## Fraoula

True! I've been eating way too much crap recently. 

The person is below me likes pizza!


----------



## Sarah1508

True! Don't even get me started on how much I LOVE dominoes ones! :haha: but where i live we don't have any fast food places like that :brat: haha

The person below me is planning on moving soon? We're looking for a transfer to another house, too many alcoholics around this area!


----------



## babyjan

True but I'm on the council waiting list which seems to be taking forever! 

The person below me is feeling soooooooo broody like me atm!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False at this moment in time.. I go through phases of a few months where I'm like 'I want another baby NOW!!' then it cools off and I go through phases of not being bothered :haha: 

TPBM has OCD? Like me x


----------



## babyjan

True! I'm very obsessive about switching plugs off and locking doors! Always doubting myself about whether I've turned everything of etc..

TBPM is really bored right now


----------



## bridgetboo62

true! im just hanging out at my dads place watching tv. its really hot outside not much to do

the person below me loves the winter


----------



## ClairAye

False! I hate the cold, snow, rain, ice, wind etc etc haha.

The person below me had sun today? It was SO hot here today, it was awesome :thumbup:


----------



## bridgetboo62

not today but lately i have gotten quite a bit
i own a jeep wrangler and the top is always down in the summer
its waaaaay too hot here been in the 90s lately
i hate feeling all sweaty and sticky whenever i go anywhere
i dont really like the summer much
but i love the winter
warm fires to sit by and the holidays

the person below me loves to read


----------



## ClairAye

False. I hate reading. I only read Tolkien books as I love them, other than that I do not read.

The person below me has too much housework for their own good right now? :dohh:


----------



## bridgetboo62

yep im just hanging out on the internet instead haha

and how ironic
i love love love to read!
but hate the lord of the rings more than anything i have ever read before
its been over a year and im still on the third book
its soooooo boring and not fun at all to read
but once i commit to a series i have to finish it
so slowly but surely i am
just have this last book and then the hobbit and im done
free forever

the person below me is addicted to soda like me :blush:


----------



## ClairAye

Argh, no! I love the books! His work other than Lord of the Rings but still set in Middle Earth is great too (though I've not read them all)

Yes! Dr. Pepper is my downfall but I am desperate to lose weight now so really need to cut it out!

The person below me likes things along the lines of Call of Duty?


----------



## Sarah1508

I would if my oh would give me a chance to play :dohh: :haha:

The person below me is out going? I so need to give myself a kick up the bum and be less anti social :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False! I'm very shy and quiet, although nowhere near as bad as I used to be :) 

TPBM does all the cooking and housework? X


----------



## ClairAye

True as I am a single mum now!

The person below me can't go out the house without doing their hair/make-up?


----------



## bridgetboo62

very false i never wear any makeup ever
and i have dreads so i never do my hair either

the person below me started to show early with their first


----------



## ClairAye

My make up and straight hair are my security blankets! Haha. False, I started showing at about 16 weeks but was tiny, I stayed neat until about 30 weeks and from then I just got huuuuuuge!

The person below me has plans for tomorrow? (can't think of much else!)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

False

The person below me has two children.


----------



## babyjan

False but I hope so soon! 

TPBM isn't enjoying this really hot weather? It's too damn hot here in London but thankfully today seems nice and cool :)


----------



## Sarah1508

False I'm loving the hot weather! Plenty of family beach days playing in the sand and the sea &#9786;&#9728;

The person below me has naturally curly hair? I hate mine but love it at the same time.. :haha: just takes a lot of work to keep it from going frizzy! :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

True, I hate it! I have thick and curly/wavy hair, I want less thick, straight, not frizzy hair, thanks!

The person below me is reading this on their mobile? :dohh:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

False 

TPBM works out side the home


----------



## katrkels11

True! I have 2 jobs outside of my place as well as college full time. 

TPBM wants to have at least 3 kids


----------



## Sarah1508

True!

TPBM watches true blood? I can't believe this is the last season!! :brat:


----------



## bridgetboo62

false i never got into that one

the person below me watches the walking dead, orange is the new black or bates motel


----------



## Sarah1508

True, only the walking dead though it has to be one of my all time favourite programs! I literary can't wait for the next season!! 

TPBM suffers with anxiety? And if so how on earth do you control it? I've had it for years now and still when the panic attacks come I can't control them one bit! You would think i would be able to afger nearly 7 years :dohh:


----------



## bridgetboo62

true!
and i dont! i dont think there is a real way you can
i just end up bawling and my OH has to hold me until i calm down
but they only happen about once a month or once every few months
i just try to keep my life low stress low drama

the person below me took a long time to conceive their children


----------



## MissMummy2Be

False i was very lucky.

TPBM likes to read


----------



## bridgetboo62

true! i love reading!

the person below has had a cesarean


----------



## MissMummy2Be

False both natural births.

TPBM finished/is finishing high school or the equivalent


----------



## ClairAye

Sort of true lol, I did my exams but didn't stay on a year or two more to do higher education, bloody wish I did now! :dohh:

The person below me has dyed hair? I'm thinking of going red again!


----------



## Sarah1508

True, naturally blonde but dyed brown &#9786;

The person below me has tattoos? I'll hopefully be getting my first of three soon! So excited but shitting it at the same time! :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

False but I really want a Lily and Jason in Greek as it means healer, so the meaning means a lot to me for him :flower:

The person below me currently has their nails painted?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

False 

TPBM is wearing make up


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True just mascara though 

TPBM gets to sleep through the night? My 2.5 yo has decided to start waking for cuddles in the middle of the night :( not used to it!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

True most of the time.

TPBM has a toy room in there home.


----------



## ClairAye

False, the toys are in the living room but lots will be moving to the bedrooms when they are decorated :)

The person below me's LO likes Peppa Pig? :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True, he lovesss Peppa Pig! What is it about kids and Peppa Pig lol? 

TPBM's LO/LO's love Cbeebies?


----------



## babyjan

True!!' My son is obsessed!!! 

TPBM has an LO who's in love with toy cars? Mine can't seem to get enough of them lol


----------



## MissMummy2Be

True my son is cars mad

TPBM has a LO who likes to play dress ups


----------



## ClairAye

False as we don't have dressing up things but he loves his handbag lol.

The person below me can drive? (I can't!)


----------



## babyjan

True, I passed my tests exactly 2 weeks ago! Haven't driven since though lol! 

TPBM has had a busy day?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

True I worked all day :(

TPBM hates calls from tellie marketers (my home phone is going nuts with them :S)


----------



## Sarah1508

True!! :haha:

The person below me wears glasses? I've been wearing mine to give my eyes a break from contacts...for the first time in years! :dohh: (Hate warring them!) :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

False but I should, my sight is awful :/ I need new ones anyway as Jason broke mine!

The person below me's LO has an obsession with something? Jason LOVES buses and Spongebob :haha:


----------



## babyjan

He has obsession with buses, cars, Henry Hoover and trains lol! 


TPBM is feeling down atm? (I'm so stressed out/sad its unbelievable :( )


----------



## ClairAye

Kind of :/ More pissed off constantly at FOB and his stupid fucking girlfriend haha.

The person below me has plans to exercise tonight?


----------



## Sarah1508

True! Getting my ass back into gear after using the excuse of being I'll for a few days :dohh: haha , how you getting on?

TPBM has lots of family? I have a huuuge family on my mother's side, millions of cousins :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Pretty crap, not exercised in ages :/ Lol. Um sort of true and false, it's small on my dad's side and medium/quite big on my mum's haha.

The person below me is being bad and is having/had a take-away tonight? I'm waiting on my Indian to be delivered!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Fulse but I am cooking pizza for tea lol.

TPBM is having a lazy sunday :) we are having pj and movie day as its cold and wet out.


----------



## Sarah1508

True having the exactly the same sort of day &#9786;

The person below me is in their 20's? I'm 21 this month! Still staying on this section though :blush: :haha:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

True I hit 22 back in april lol

TPBM has left the country before.


----------



## Feff

True but only on holiday, nothing too adventurous :haha: 

TPBM is feeling shitty? Please don't say it's just me who is constantly ill :haha:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

True but only thanks to the cold weather atm :( 

TPBM does craft things with there child/ren


----------



## Sarah1508

True &#9786;

The person below me is an aunty? My sister is due any day now!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

True 3 times over :) 
TPBM has laundry to do lol (I have lots to do)


----------



## Sarah1508

True! So so much never ending washing! :dohh:

The person below me is waiting on something in the post? I'm so impatient when it comes to that! Especially since I live in the middle of nowhere so things take forever to arrive! :brat:


----------



## ClairAye

More than true, so much washing! :cry: I've done one load but have way more to do, ugh.

The person below me is excited for something today? I'm getting my new fridge/freezer delivered! :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

Omg, Sarah, freaky same time post for what we put in our questions! :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Omg, Sarah, freaky same time post for what we put in our questions! :haha:

Omfg spooky! :haha: :flower:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

False and false :( not waiting for anything in the post and nothing exciting just work :( 

TPBM want a new mobile phone (cell phone) I am so over mine :( cant wait for the contract upgrade time to arrive but I have like another year :(


----------



## HeatherLTBee

true. i have a samsung galaxy note 3.. biggest piece of crud ever. I miss my iPhone!!!

TPBM Has had their wee one poo in the tub! :baby::haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

True! :haha: actually happened for the first time last month... Twice :dohh: haha

TPBM wants lots of kids?


----------



## babyjan

Yesssss! I'm desperate to have my second first then more after hopefully lol

TPBM is hungry atm but lazy to get up and make something


----------



## HeatherLTBee

false! I just ate :winkwink: McDonald's haha. Ew!

TPBM is chewing gum ????


----------



## ClairAye

False, biscuits :dohh:

The person below me is having trouble planning their future career? I'm stuck between two :(


----------



## Feff

True! I know I want to work and help kids but no idea what, please someone help me :(

TPBM is going out tonight?


----------



## Sarah1508

False.. Even though its my 21st birthday! I am doing nothing as I am an anti social wierdo... :haha:
That plus the hundreds of other reasons not to go out and have fun.. :dohh:

The person below me is an auntie? Ive just become and auntie for the first time! :happydance:


----------



## Feff

Oh no happy birthday Sarah! (For yesterday, or is it today, you posted at 00.11 according to me :haha: ) I hate going out too, didn't go out for my 18th!

Nope :( I keep pestering my brothers to have kids but they won't :rofl: 

TPBM is watching Jeremy Kyle, I love it haha!


----------



## ClairAye

False, I used to but not anymore!

The person below me has a Yankee Candle burning? So random lol, I have Vanilla Cupcake right now! :)


----------



## Sarah1508

False but I really want one! That and a jewel candle! Just recently discovered them online they are as big as and are meant to be as good as yankee candles and about the same price but have a live of jewelry hidden inside them! Worth anything from a tenner or so to a few hundred pounds! Just depends on your luck! yes I want one so so bad! :haha:

TPBM has their wee ones birthday coming up soon? Kians is just a week away now!! Still can't believe he will be two!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

fulse Christian just turned 3 (on the 13th) and Sienna's isnt until January :)

TPBM is studying right now (or should be lol)


----------



## Feff

Nope lol! But today I found out that I've been accepted into Univeristy in September :happydance: so I will be soon lol! 

TPBM is looking forward to bed tonight? Elodie had me up at 5 this morning, not fun :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

True, was up at 7 with Oliver despite the fact he went to bed late last night, we were out at the park by half ten and have had a really busy day. It's 4pm now and I am so shattered, need to summon up some strength to get through housework, making tea, getting Oliver sorted for bed yawn! 

TPBM naps in the day with their LO?


----------



## ClairAye

False, last time I napped was when I was pregnant with Lily lol.

The person below me is cold? I think it's time to put the heating back on!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

False but there has been a definite dip in temperature summer is nearly over i suppose :( 

Tpbm doesnt mind that summer is ending?


----------



## Feff

Not sure! I hate being cold but I can't wait to wear jumpers again haha! I could wear jumpers all year long :haha: 

TPBM is looking forward to Christmas? If you say no you're bonkers, you need to love Christmas lol!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

True i cant wait :) 

TPBM has sen the show pretty little liars :)


----------



## Sarah1508

False , the person below me has their driving licence ? I really need to get my ass in gear and get mine! :haha:


----------



## Feff

True! Can't imagine not having it now! 

TPBM is feeling broody, I really don't want another baby but I'm getting broody lately lol :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

NO. I mean I get jealous of pregnant people but god no, two is enough right now at these ages, especially on my own :haha:

The person below me has started buying for Christmas?


----------



## Sarah1508

True :blush: it's not too early is it?! Just sensible! :haha: 

The person below me is terrible at maths... I worked out that I was just nearly five weeks gone if my dates of my last period is right that is.. And went to the doctors today and he did his own calculations and turns out if my dates are right I'm 7 weeks gone! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> True :blush: it's not too early is it?! Just sensible! :haha:
> 
> The person below me is terrible at maths... I worked out that I was just nearly five weeks gone if my dates of my last period is right that is.. And went to the doctors today and he did his own calculations and turns out if my dates are right I'm 7 weeks gone! :dohh: :haha:

Kind of half and half lol. This happened with Lily, I thought I was 8 weeks at my scan but was 11! Lol

The person below me has a poorly LO? Jason is full of the cold :(


----------



## Feff

True. Elodie still isn't 100% :( she's had a cold and a bit of a bug, now she's constipated and can tell she isn't fully herself bless her! Hope Jason is better soon :hugs: 

TPBM is a sugar addict, why can I not stop eating rubbish food!?!


----------



## ClairAye

Thank you! I hope Edolie is too!

Yes. It is shockingly bad. I'm so fat now but it's so hard to stop eating it!


----------

